# Happy 4th of July 2018!



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We just got home from our vacation yesterday, so I need to catch up with the forum (including the Lexi/Shama thread!) I thought I'd be throwing this photo into a July 4 thread, but I didn't see one, so I'm starting one. Happy Belated 4th of July! We celebrated by having a board game marathon at our resort in northern Minnesota. Shama loved lying on the back of the couch. She doesn't have a couch like that at home, so whenever we are somewhere with a couch like that, she's up on its back! Hope you all had a happy holiday! Do you have any recent photos to share?


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Happy Belated 4th to you too! We took Tux to our favorite outdoor breakfast eatery complete with Koi fish pond in the center for "entertainment".....especially if you are a pooch. There was a parade in Naples an hour later, but there was no breeze and temps were rising fast. We decided to do our own parade in the car with the window down, much to Tux's joy. Afternoon it was iced coffee and doggie treats at our favorite coffee place. At night we counted 9 different fireworks displays from our 9th floor windows. Tux could have cared less about that. He was too busy napping and dreaming about his car ride.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Love the look of joy in his little face! It's easy to see that was his 
holiday highlight


----------

